# Was ist eigentlich mit Race Face los???



## T.R. (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
habe mir heute beim Händler die neuen RF XC Teile angesehen. Der neue Deus Vorbau sieht in seiner mattschwarzen Lackierung aus wie jeder 08/15 WCS, F99, Noname Vorbau. Der 2004er war klar schöner, wenn auch schwerer. Die Next LP Carbon Stütze wiegt 275gr und hat einen Alukern, ziemlich schwer und billig gemacht. Vom edlen, exklusiven Touch vergangener Tage nichts mehr zu spüren. Nur der hohe Preis stimmt noch, aber für diese Produkte?? Wie sieht eure Meinung aus.


----------



## Triple F (8. Februar 2005)

Also die XC-Sachen und Evolve-Teile hauen mich optisch auch nicht vom Hocker.

Die Atlas-Serie finde sich zur Ergänzung von Deus und Diabolus sinnvoll, preismäßig aber zu hoch (wobei die Kurbeln lebenslange Garantie haben   ).

Naja, die schönsten RF Teile waren bis jetzt der SYStem und die North Shore-Kurbeln   !

Wie gesagt, ich zweifle die *Qualität* der Teile nicht an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Februar 2005)

hmmm.
Race Face ist wirklich net mehr so das wahre.
wenn man mal ein wenig zurückdenkt.
die alten Turbinen, steif wie ast und kettenblätter mit denen man leute erschlagen kann!

Ich glaube Race Face ist ein wenig die Innovation ausgegangen, Innenlager bei shimano kopiert, aber so schlecht dasses ganz schief geht und Fertigungsqualität schecklich (beides siehe RF Deus Thread). Vorbauten, Lenker und Stützen sind nicht wirklich der Hit, zwar optisch nicht  schlecht aber weder technisch noch gewichtsmäßig der absolute Brenner.

Das einzige schöne Race Face Bauteil ist die Deus Kurbel, aber was man so liest, nein, dann will man dieses Stück gar nicht haben, außer zum aufhängen.

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## Triple F (11. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm.
> ... Innenlager bei shimano kopiert, ...



...und Shimnao imho (von) MMC...  

Früher war Race Face eben mit Syncros mehr die "Hardcore"-Schiene, Ringlé,Grafton, Paul usw. das Edel-Pendant dazu. Dann kam nix und dann Shimano.

Durch die ganze Evolve- & Prodigy-Geschichte fließt aber Race Face bündig in FSA,Truvativ über. Klar, kann ne Firma nicht nur vom Verkauf von HC (Diabolus) oder Edelteilen (Deus) leben, aber schön wär´s   !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Februar 2005)

evolve und prodigy sind leidige teile.
preislich über XT, technisch zum in die tonne treten.
Noch schlimmer die neuen Ride Kranksets und solcher Mist, die oberflächenbehanldung ist derart mies, das guckt voll nach alivio aus :kotz:
Das ist kein Scherz!

also die LowBudgetSchiene von Race Face ist widerwärtig und die teuren Teile haben auch nicht mehr den Glanz von "damals".

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## Triple F (11. Februar 2005)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir die Diabolus preislich nicht leisten und aus Platz gründen nicht ans neue Rad bauen kann, suche ich ja auch noch die guten Turbine und die North Shore - Kurbeln. Man muss ja nicht immer das Neuste haben, schon gar nicht, wenn sich das Alte mehr als bewährt hat


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die schönsten RF Teile waren bis jetzt der SYStem und die North Shore-Kurbeln   !



Jetzt seid mal nicht so hart zu Raze Faze  .

Der Klassiker schlechthin ist für mich immer noch die XY/XY Zero-Sattelstütze. Oft kopiert und nie erreicht.  

Todschön finde ich auch meinen Deus Vorbau (hab allerdings den 2004er). Leicht und stabil  

Meine Turbine Kurbeln hatten mich nicht so ganz überzeugt. Die Schrauben hatten sich ständig losvibriert, bis ich sie schließlich mit Loctide "reingeklebt" habe. Außerdem hab ich mit den Teilen nie ne saubere Kettenlinie hinbekommen.  Meine Turbine musste deshalb 2004 der neuen XT-Kurbel weichen. Für mich momentan die beste Kurbel am Markt, dazu noch zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## digi03 (12. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir die Diabolus preislich nicht leisten und aus Platz gründen nicht ans neue Rad bauen kann, suche ich ja auch noch die guten Turbine und die North Shore - Kurbeln. Man muss ja nicht immer das Neuste haben, schon gar nicht, wenn sich das Alte mehr als bewährt hat


Genau so sehe ich das auch!
(siehe meine. Kurbel ist 9 Jahre alt und farblich an das Blizzard angepasst.)
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/67262/size/big/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Nazgul (12. Februar 2005)

also race face ist ja wohl sau geil.abgesehen von ein paar teilen.diabolus teile z.b.sind ja wohl unkapputbar.kann sein das race face schwächen zeigt aber diabolus ist und bleibt die beste kurbel,vorbau,lenker,sattelstütze ever.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Februar 2005)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> also race face ist ja wohl sau geil.abgesehen von ein paar teilen.diabolus teile z.b.sind ja wohl unkapputbar.kann sein das race face schwächen zeigt aber diabolus ist und bleibt die beste kurbel,vorbau,lenker,sattelstütze ever.



naja.
guck dir mal prodigy, evolve, ride usw. an.
kannste in die tonne treten das zeug.
Vorbauten, Lenker usw. haben auch nicht mehr das Format von früher.
Das können andere einfach besser.

Die Diabolus Teile sind in der Tat nicht gerade leicht zu zerstören, aber in Relation zum Gewicht, auch nicht übermäßig stabil!
Guck dir mal die Gewichte an...

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## krasse-banny911 (16. Februar 2005)

Diabolus ist ganz brauchbar. Ich persönlich finde, dass die Evolve XC Kurbel in schwarz ganz gut aussieht. Meine hält auch was aus. Von den anderen Evolve XC Sachen oder den neuen Deus Produkten halte ich auch nicht mehr viel bezüglich der Qualität und der Optik. Früher gab´s von Race Face halt noch schön bunt eloxierte Teile. Die waren mal super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krasse-banny911 (20. Februar 2005)

Wenn hier schon über Race Face Teile diskutiert wird:

Wieviel wiegt die Race Face Atlas Sattelstütze, 35cm lang, mit *30,9mm * Durchmesser?

Auf der Bikeaction-Homepage ist nur das (Hersteller-)Gewicht einer Sattelstütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser angegeben.


----------



## Triple F (20. Februar 2005)

Denke, das wird Dir schneller im bikeaction-Forum beantwortet.

Machen es ein paar Gramm von 27,2mm auf 30,9mm wirklich aus??


----------



## krasse-banny911 (21. Februar 2005)

Wenn jemand die Teile selber wiegt, dann kommt oftmals was ganz anderes dabei heraus, als der Hersteller angibt - meistens ein sattes Mehrgewicht.

Deswegen gehe ich lieber nicht ins bikeaction (Hersteller-/Vertriebs-)Forum.

Mich würde es nämlich interessieren, was die Leute, die diese Sattelstütze gewogen haben, für einen Wert ermitteln konnten.


----------



## Netbiker (21. Februar 2005)

krasse-banny911 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand die Teile selber wiegt, dann kommt oftmals was ganz anderes dabei heraus, als der Hersteller angibt - meistens ein sattes Mehrgewicht.


 Das stimmt leider, nur wenige hersteller geben das tatsächliche Gewicht an.
Die max. Abweichung (angegebenes Gewicht - tatsächliches) lag bei 29%!


----------



## Dirt Gott (22. Februar 2005)

also mich interessiert das gewicht weniger!!! hauptsache die teile halten! deswegen komtm jetzt ein nach dem anderen die diablous reihe an mein bike  der preis is zwar hoch , dafür ist es ein augenschmaus und die lebenslange garantie is das beste


----------



## BOOZE (1. März 2005)

Nachdem mein Steuersatz so merkwürdige Spähne an die Umwelt abgegeben hatte, dachte ich mir, tue dir was Gutes und kaufe dir einen von RACE FACE!
Also geschwind zum Händler meines Vertrauens und her mit dem Ding.

Ganz aufgeregt öffnete ich die Verpackung und staunte nicht schlecht.
Äh was ist den das, ein Deus Real Seal, 104 Euro. Ein wenig Teuer oder?
Der Verkäufer meinte er währe aber das Geld wert. Zufälliger weise hatte ich meinen alten zerstörten(Tange Seiki) dabei und dachte mir, den vergleichst du mal mit dem RACE FACE.
Oh, die sind ja Baugleich meinte der Verkäufer, sogar die Lager sind vom gleichen Hersteller.
Und dann, auf diesem kleinenm Beipackzetell von RACE FACE stand ganz klein made by Tange, die machen wohl auch Cane Creek.


Nee dann lieber nicht, nicht für das Geld.
Habe mich doch dann lieber für ein Cane Creek c2 entschieden die sind auch baugleich, dafür aber ein drittel günstiger!

Das wirft für mich jetzt ein ganz anderes Licht auf die Kultmarke Race Face, sind vielleicht die Innenlager oder Kurbeln wie die von irgenwelchen Fernost Herstellern.
Werden wir es   wohl erfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (3. März 2005)

@digi03

die Kurbel isn Traum, passt einfach genial dazu!!

hätte gerne auch so eine gehabt, dann hab ich aber ne next lp genommen, da es bei ebay keine schöne Turbine oder der gleichen gab...


----------



## CLang (4. März 2005)

ich bin mit meiner evolve xc x-type kurbel sehr zufrieden! und optisch gibts für mich keine alternative  

mfg


----------



## digi03 (4. März 2005)

CLang schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mit meiner evolve xc x-type kurbel sehr zufrieden! und optisch gibts für mich keine alternative
> 
> mfg


Die evolve xc passt ja optisch meiner Meinung nach auch besser zu so eimem Bike
 mit Alurahmen, wie deinem Canyon. (ist doch deins, oder)
Bei dem etwas filigraneren Stahlrahmen wie dem Blizzard finde ich die allerding ein wenig
zu "Fett"


----------



## CLang (5. März 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die evolve xc passt ja optisch meiner Meinung nach auch besser zu so eimem Bike
> mit Alurahmen, wie deinem Canyon. (ist doch deins, oder)
> Bei dem etwas filigraneren Stahlrahmen wie dem Blizzard finde ich die allerding ein wenig
> zu "Fett"




das stimmt natürlich, dass die kurbel nicht zu jedem bike passt. bei deim blizzard ist die von dir verbaute kurbel schöner. aber zu der robusten optik meines (genau, canyon alu-) rahmens finde ich es eben perfekt. 

es ging ja darum, das hier design und qualität der teile allgemein und der evolve serie im speziellen (und wie ich finde zu unrecht) ziemlich verrissen wird...

mfg christian


----------

